

Cold Fusion gets red hot and aims for EU - venit
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/24/cold-fusion-research

======
gabrielblack
Do you know the Petroldragon story, the previous Andrea Rossi's "activity"?

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fit.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FPetroldragon)

